# Increasing Bench Press



## zebra53 (Mar 5, 2003)

I know bodybuilders arent preoccupied with their bench press max but at the combines they test strength with the 225lb. rep test.  Should i keep doing my once a week chest workout or should i go to twice a week.  and should i train the chest different like just flat bar bench or should i continue with like fb bench, incline, db bench, and butterflies?  thanks 4 any help


----------



## Yanks20 (Mar 5, 2003)

average NFL player can do 22 reps at 225. that is the average as i said, it includes all position players from linemen all the way down to the kickers.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2003)

even the kickers??


----------



## Yanks20 (Mar 5, 2003)

that's why it is the average. i would assume most linemen and larger guys could probably do in the 30's-40's, while most of the smaller guys probably averge 10+. it is the average overall..


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 5, 2003)

Not the kickers...no way....225? pounds? Don't make me break down and cry here.


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 5, 2003)

If you're looking to train chest simply to increase your bench I don't think flyes will be very beneficial.  I would still focus on different angles of pressing but I would make sure to focus a lot on triceps also.  It would also be beneficial to do work on specific areas of the press....i.e. to train your sticking points.  This can be done easily with a squat rack and a training partner.  As for twice a week....if you're natural you will need max recovery if you're training hard so I would make sure not to train chest more than once every 5 days...but ideally once per week.  As I said train triceps hard...they have a big impact on max bench as do front delts.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2003)

I agree, flyes are a pectorial isolation movement and they will not help you with bench press, nor will inclines.

The best way to increase your bench press is to focus on the bench press, and follow a 'power lifting' routine. Not to get into details, but you should be training for power in the 1-3 rep range.

Blast Your Bench Program


----------



## Mudge (Mar 5, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11158&highlight=bench


----------



## zebra53 (Mar 5, 2003)

Great site Mudge.  Could you clear a few things up though.  What are c.g. board presses and JM presses?  And could you explain "pulling the bar apart?"   Also if the tris are so important, should the be worked alone, if not what with?


----------

